# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Frightmares at Buck Hill, Craig Hines, Pumpkinteeh, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New Big Scary Show is online: 

Episode XXXVIII

October 2013 is finally here and the screams fill the night as we talk haunts with Frightmares on Buck Hill, The Hill Has Eyes haunted attraction with the Zimmermans, and later with Jean Sockness of Nightmare Hollow Scream Park. Bob Connor from the Original Pumpkin Teeth drops by to talk how to make your gourd truly gruesome.

The Roundtable of Terror brings back Craig Hines to talk about his book Gateway of the Gods. The (g)hosts go deep into concepts Craig discusses in his book, how he came to the research he’s done, and just talk about things the possibilities of what lies just beyond our understanding.

Badger has the biggest haunt stories in Deadline News. Storm has an epic rant about National Haunted Attraction Day in Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare Actor has you Face Your Fears of the government and Jerry Vayne has some dark music to get your October blood pumping. There is an October Gruesome Giveaway and tons more tricks and treats to get you through the next couple weeks of the haunt season.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XXXVIII featured music:

Empty Coffin by Verse 13
Prelude to a Nightmare by Prelude to a Nightmare
The Final Hour by Gravetone Productions

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

